# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Certificate of Occupancy requirements - VIC

## chippie'skid

Hi there,
I am about to embark on having my first house built. It is essentially a kit house, and I will have a building contractor doing most of the build, however I want to do most of the finishing work myself. I don't want to get into the realm of the  owner builder - way to busy for that!  
I need to know what to ask for in my building contract - where does their responsibility end? I know these builders are quite flexible, but i also need to think of the banks. I can only get my finance once I have a Certificate of Occupancy. So, what level of finish is required for C of O? Eg, the house will have 2 bathrooms - can one be plumbed in and not the other? Does the tiling have to be finished or just the waterproofing and plumbing in? Interior doors? Skirting boards, etc? What about the kitchen? I'll probably have a fairly basic setup prior to getting the cabinetry done. Painting? Laundry - is this essential?  
This will be a dual occupancy, leading to subdivision. I'm living with my dad in the front house. Going insane, fast, so I'll want to be able to get in the new place ASAP, have a functioning house but not fully finished - after all, I'll still be able to use the old man's washing machine for a while! 
Is there a checklist used by building surveyors? 
Thanks for your help.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You can only get a CoO once all the licensed services are in.....in other words once it is fit to function as a habitable home.  So both bathrooms (including waterproofing) and any other plumbing fixtures will need to be in - like the kitchen sink.  Interior trims and other final fix....they won't be that big a deal. Essentially, it will be the responsibility of your chosen builder to get it to minimum CoC status....otherwise it'll be you that needs an owner builder certificate as well.

----------

